# Plows needed in joliet,il



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

Plow and salt trucks needed in joliet, just picked up major banking center and am in need of trucks for the remainder of this season and possible 3 year contracts. Any one interested please call mike or dan at 773-254-6500


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i tried calling you today but no answer. if you see this before i call again please call me, my name is jason @ 815 791 7103 i live in joliet and am definitely available to help you out. thanks


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

steve here ......I am available to help with plowing if needed 630-863-8733.......mulchguys.com steves snowplowing I have 4 trucks availablepayup


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*jablatti ya there? jason waass uupppp!*

did ya here from those guys from joliet? they needed help with bank lots i guess,any word? prsportpayup mulchguys.com


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i gave him a call monday morning. he asked what equipment i had and such and told him im located in joliet... he said hed call me back but i havent heard anything. gonna call again tomorrow. i could use a bank contract for 3 years thats for sure.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Look in the networking section that this guy posted. Stay away seems shady.


----------

